# South African fertility clinics???



## bellee84 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi, has anyone been to South Africa for a donor egg cycle? My husband and I are looking at going there as it seems as though they have high sucess rates, lots of donors available and they are much cheaper than the US.

Thanks


----------



## deirdre11 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,

Lots of us really, and lots of help here, bit quiet during the European summer but lots of useful info

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=516.0

Come over and see.... 

Wishing you luck

D


----------

